# Didn't end my season... but oww



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah, when you do stupid shit like that, it's time to call it. 

as soon as I do something remotely stupid I tend to call it even if I can ride more.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ouch!
It was painful just to read that.
Hope the pain subsides quickly.
Good job wearing the padded shorts.:nerd:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> yeah, when you do stupid shit like that, it's time to call it.
> 
> as soon as I do something remotely stupid I tend to call it even if I can ride more.


Ugh yeah the chairlift was really painful lol. I headed home after one run because of the pain. I could still move the muscle, but I just didn't trust it.

My right butt is now significantly larger than my left but I'm 99% sure I'll be sore for a while but OK. I had been doing squats at the gym and stacking creatine so my muscle should recover pretty quickly if it's bruised. 

I'm more just freaked out by how close it was to being really really bad. I didn't have my backpack on, and if I had fallen on my back instead of my ass it could've been really bad.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't rip a new one....rocks can open a person right up...

send vibes to your arse :x


----------



## cloud (Jan 23, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Good job wearing the padded shorts.


+1! Padded shorts have saved me several times :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Omg I am so sorry. That sounds horrid. So glad you were wearing the shorts. My daughter just got a pair and they look really good. 
I don't often do baths but honestly a Lush bath bomb can solve all of your pain issues. They are seriously magical.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

dave785 said:


> I'm more just freaked out by how close it was to being really really bad. I didn't have my backpack on, and if I had fallen on my back instead of my ass it could've been really bad.


Thanks why you wear a vest too >

Sorry you ate it, glad it wasn't worse. The possibility of a season-ender is terrifying. Ugh, I'm feeling it right now.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I guess it's time for new goggles after all lol


----------

